# Thinkpad t410 trackpoint problems



## mastrsushi (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2 and as I scroll through pages, in order to scroll up and down I have to move the trackpoint left and right, are there any configuration files I can show you guys to help me fix this?


----------

